# EndPad charityware update



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi folks,

As you probably know, EndPad is charity ware, but the site I'd asked people to give had expired.

It's now working again at:

http://www.justgiving.com/brigidphillips

So, if you use EndPad and haven't made adonation, however small, I'd love it if you would.

Stuart












> Joanna and Sam's mummy, Judy and Michael's daughter, Brigid passed away on 22nd December 2004 at age 39. Brigid inspired all of us who knew her with her love, creativity and drive. She crammed an amazing amount into her days - in the last few years beside being a full time mum to two small children (and I now know what that involves) she published a local baby directory, played cello in two orchestras, was training as an ante-natal instructor, volunteered for the NCT & MNS, ran for Cancer Research UK, was a regular at Dragons Health Club, and yet always had time to help friends out and arrange something else.
> 
> Brigid supported Cancer Research UK for many years and this is also an opportunity to help cure cancer faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

This site seems to have expired again.

Will you be renewing it or is there some other way you would like us to donate?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Any means of giving to Cancer Research UK would be most welcome Richard.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Done - thanks.

Are sanderton and TCM2007 the same person?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Shhhh!


----------

